# Hiccups or involuntary movement ?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tonight Merlin did something that worries me. He did it 3 times. It stopped when he changed position, but then resumed when he moved back as he was. I only caught the third time on video.

It might look like hiccups, but I don’t think it is because the movements are happening too fast, they stopped when he moved and he seemed bothered by it.

I am wondering if it’s a side effect from Anafranil. I have to take him and Beckie for their rabies shot, and Beckie’s follow-up so I might ask the vet about weaning him from it. Now that Beckie’s here, Merlin is less anxious. I really, really hate having him on meds for life too. We’ll see what the vet says, I will show her this video.

What do you think ? Hiccups or not ?

https://youtu.be/maCwbOZcvzc


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Not hiccups. It looks to me like twitches from a dream.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Not hiccups. It looks to me like twitches from a dream.


Yeah, really. Except he wasn’t sleeping. Sigh. One more thing to worry about I guess...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It's great that you have the video to show the vet. Have you noticed any other signs that are off? Any more twitches? Try not to worry, he is probably fine


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls have done that and I assumed hiccups, and they get nervous when that happens. Cayennes mostly and they are about like Merlins. She wants picked up when she gets them


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I thought it was hiccups too.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know what Anafranil is. What are the side effects ?

It looked to me sort of what I do in that half sleep state, sometimes little jerks that I either then fall asleep after, or they sometimes briefly startle me awake. My Spoo does it too.

I agree, great to have to show your vet.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> It's great that you have the video to show the vet. Have you noticed any other signs that are off? Any more twitches? Try not to worry, he is probably fine


His paws were twitching after that too, but for this part I thought he had fell asleep.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

kontiki said:


> I don't know what Anafranil is. What are the side effects ?
> 
> It looked to me sort of what I do in that half sleep state, sometimes little jerks that I either then fall asleep after, or they sometimes briefly startle me awake. My Spoo does it too.
> 
> I agree, great to have to show your vet.


Lots and lots of side effects ! Anafranil is an anti-depressor used to treat his severe anxiety.

https://www.drugs.com/sfx/anafranil-side-effects.html


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor did those type movements, and more before we switched him to Revolution. He slept with me and he twitched so much that I could not sleep. The movements were worse right after he took the flea meds and continued for several days. It took me several months to pin it down to the flea meds because the symptoms would go away. Poor Sailor also drooled. His vet said that Sailor was having a neurological reaction to the flea meds... I can't remember the exact term; I think it was myoclonic jerks. Anyhow, Sailor's problem went away with the removal of the old flea meds, and has never returned. Make sure to tell the vet about Merlin's "twitches" before he gives him a rabies shot.Little Guy needs to catch a break!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I know my cats and Babykins sometimes will twitch in their sleep. Humans do too. But I thought I heard hiccup sound every time he twitched which is why I think it’s hiccups.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw rhythmic muscle movements as one of the more common side effects of this medication, so perhaps that is what is happening. I would be sure to show the vet the video so they can make an expert assessment. I know you don't like the idea of lifelong medication, but you have worked so hard to help Merlin with his anxiety and medication has been an important part of that. I think you need to view his anxiety as a chronic condition that needs lifelong management like hypertension or diabetes. If you need medications for a condition like hypertension you don't just stop.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Sailor did those type movements, and more before we switched him to Revolution. He slept with me and he twitched so much that I could not sleep. The movements were worse right after he took the flea meds and continued for several days. It took me several months to pin it down to the flea meds because the symptoms would go away. Poor Sailor also drooled. His vet said that Sailor was having a neurological reaction to the flea meds... I can't remember the exact term; I think it was myoclonic jerks. Anyhow, Sailor's problem went away with the removal of the old flea meds, and has never returned. Make sure to tell the vet about Merlin's "twitches" before he gives him a rabies shot.Little Guy needs to catch a break!


Thank you ! Merlin had his 2nd revolution treatment on november 2nd. He will have a third and last one on dec. 12. Maybe I’ll wait for the rabies shot. It’s winter here so not as risky.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> I know my cats and Babykins sometimes will twitch in their sleep. Humans do too. But I thought I heard hiccup sound every time he twitched which is why I think it’s hiccups.


You’re right, there was a sound but it sounded more to me like a jerking sound that a hiccup sound.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I saw rhythmic muscle movements as one of the more common side effects of this medication, so perhaps that is what is happening. I would be sure to show the vet the video so they can make an expert assessment. I know you don't like the idea of lifelong medication, but you have worked so hard to help Merlin with his anxiety and medication has been an important part of that. I think you need to view his anxiety as a chronic condition that needs lifelong management like hypertension or diabetes. If you need medications for a condition like hypertension you don't just stop.


Yes, I know I have to be careful, which is why I will ask the vet’s advice. There are also other side effects, like weight gain. His weight is hard to control and he wants to eat Beckies food all the time (she eats 3 times a day). That’s easy to fix but still breaks my heart to see him so hungry all the time.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Poor Merlin! Is he at a low dose of the medication right now, or maxed out? I agree with the idea of asking your vet if he can be weaned into the medication, that might be gentler for his body. Is that the only medication they are able to help his anxiety with? 
Deep breaths, you've got this!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Meekospeeps said:


> Poor Merlin! Is he at a low dose of the medication right now, or maxed out? I agree with the idea of asking your vet if he can be weaned into the medication, that might be gentler for his body. Is that the only medication they are able to help his anxiety with?
> Deep breaths, you've got this!


He must be at about 70% of max dose. We’ve tried 2 other meds before, this one was the best so far.


----------



## Meekospeeps (Nov 12, 2017)

Dechi said:


> He must be at about 70% of max dose. We’ve tried 2 other meds before, this one was the best so far.


Poor kid. I struggled with anxiety with my Cocker for years, it's definitely tough! We wound up working on her a bunch to get her to a point where a Thundershirt with lavender oil helped somewhat. We also left the tv on whenever we left the house and gave her Melatonin at night.


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

Dechi, what ever happened with the hiccups/twitches? My 15-week-old Charlie is doing the same thing, once on a while. He's always awake, relaxed, the movements are quicker than Merlin's, they don't bother him (he doesn't even seem to notice them) and they don't last more than a minute. But they are not hiccups. He's not on any meds. The first time I noticed, he was 8 1/2 weeks and brand new to us. Since then I've seen it twice more, the last time this morning, laying on my husband's lap. I don't know if it's happened more and I've just missed it. But he spends lots of time on my lap, and I kept a close eye on him until recently, while we were potty-training him, and I haven't noticed any more twitches. Just wondering if the situation with Merlin has been resolved.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Judydoodle said:


> Dechi, what ever happened with the hiccups/twitches? My 15-week-old Charlie is doing the same thing, once on a while. He's always awake, relaxed, the movements are quicker than Merlin's, they don't bother him (he doesn't even seem to notice them) and they don't last more than a minute. But they are not hiccups. He's not on any meds. The first time I noticed, he was 8 1/2 weeks and brand new to us. Since then I've seen it twice more, the last time this morning, laying on my husband's lap. I don't know if it's happened more and I've just missed it. But he spends lots of time on my lap, and I kept a close eye on him until recently, while we were potty-training him, and I haven't noticed any more twitches. Just wondering if the situation with Merlin has been resolved.


I have almost no recollection of this happening. If I hadn’t made a video I would have never known... (bad memory).

So this means it resolved by itself really fast ! I hope it’s the same with your dog.


----------

